# Amateur bmx photos:



## iHTCHBK (Apr 25, 2009)

Figured I'd post these in the correct section.Camera used is a canon sd1000 point and shoot on a tripod. :thumbdown:

Constructive criticism is appreciated.












And by far the best I got that day.


----------



## wagaboo (Apr 25, 2009)

cool shot bud...a lil shutter adjustment would sweeten this up more


----------



## iHTCHBK (Apr 25, 2009)

wagaboo said:


> cool shot bud...a lil shutter adjustment would sweeten this up more



Yea I took these awhile back I now have CHDK on my little point and shoot.A guy on here told me about it and I've better myself since using this new set-up but the rider just needs to stop flaking ahhaa.


----------



## 250Gimp (Apr 28, 2009)

Nice shots!!

A little fasater shutter speed would have saved the day.

Keep shooting!


----------



## stsinner (Apr 28, 2009)

That's a nice catch!  Again, shutter speed..

You'll love this if you like BMX tricks-best I've ever seen..:

LiveLeak.com - "inspired bicycles"


----------



## iHTCHBK (Apr 28, 2009)

stsinner said:


> That's a nice catch!  Again, shutter speed..
> 
> You'll love this if you like BMX tricks-best I've ever seen..:
> 
> LiveLeak.com - "inspired bicycles"



Yea thanks I've seen that video but that is more MTB than bmx.Cool though but as far as shutter speed that day I had limitations on alot w/my point and shoot.I actually have that CHDK ordeal where I can choose alot more so if I got a chance top shoot that day over now it would turn out awesome!.


----------



## LeSueur24 (Apr 29, 2009)

Good looking colors, first shot is my favorite. I'm gonna say the same thing I say to a lot of people just getting into this style, try not to put the rider in the middle of the frame. Since your using a point and shoot it'll be a little harder to get the focus right, but try to work with your rule of thirds and frame your shots differently.


----------



## kalmkidd (Apr 29, 2009)

def not to bad man i like them alot.


----------



## iHTCHBK (Apr 29, 2009)

LeSueur24 said:


> Good looking colors, first shot is my favorite. I'm gonna say the same thing I say to a lot of people just getting into this style, try not to put the rider in the middle of the frame. Since your using a point and shoot it'll be a little harder to get the focus right, but try to work with your rule of thirds and frame your shots differently.



I didn't know any rules then,nor did I have any idea of what I was doing basically pointing and shooting haha.But now I have alot of knowledge and experience.So I hope to produce better shots next time we plan to hit up a local abandoned pool :thumbup:


----------

